# 2018 Sportsman 570, intermittently won't start.



## Polaris425

I've tried to do some research on this with no help. The dealer said "your switch is probably just lose" but, it's not. 

It acts like a dead battery. I can walk out to the shop, start it right up, back it out of the shop and shut her down.
Go back later and it won't start. It's like something isn't shutting off and draining the battery. After multiple attempts, she'll fire right up though. Like nothing was wrong. 

I'll update this thread as I track down the culprit and hopefully get it fixed.


----------



## Polaris425

*Update:* I took the pod cover off, and removed the switch. There's nothing wrong with it. Plug is tight, wires are good. 
Connections at Battery are good. Level of dist. water in battery is good. 

Next step I guess is to track down connections at the starter to make sure they are tight.


----------



## NMKawierider

Has to be a bad connection somewhere. I would just start at the battery and work out. Maybe jump to the vehicle down switch and kill switch before going too far but after checking all at the fuse box.


----------



## Polaris425

Starter connections were good and tight. I was told by someone this weekend that the factory batteries on the 570's were crap. He had a similar issue with his ranger 570. So I may be looking into a good aftermarket battery.


----------



## NMKawierider

If the battery has an internal break, then it would act that way. Also if it does, then testing the battery during this time would show no voltage. Been known to happen.


----------



## Josh82

My son has the same bike and his battery is trash as well


----------



## Polaris425

Been a L O N G time since I've bought an ATV battery... Guess it's time to do a little research. Josh what did ya'll replace the factory one with?


----------



## Josh82

Polaris425 said:


> Been a L O N G time since I've bought an ATV battery... Guess it's time to do a little research. Josh what did ya'll replace the factory one with?


We have not yet. His has been sitting for a while since he joined the army so I just assumed that’s why his is trash. I charged it a week ago and it took a charge for the day but next day it barely had any juice at all


----------



## Polaris425

We’ll see if this fixes things.... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh82

Good deal


----------



## Polaris425

new battery is in. didn't fit inside the stock plate, had to remove it. So it's just kinda sitting there w/ the bungee over it. Hopefully it doesn't go anywhere. I don't do a bunch of rough riding so it should be fine.

Hopefully this helps and solves my problem.


----------



## Polaris425

Update. I haven’t had any more problems since putting in the new battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh82

I’ll let my son know he needs to pick one up


----------



## SparkyPrep

I recommend Odyssey batteries.


----------

